# The reapers



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

I finished both of my reapers and they came out pretty cool, I also painted them with glow in the dark paint so when its dark they case a real eerie ghostly glow! I posted some pics on my site,


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Those are cool reapers Fright Yard. Nice work!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Really nice work! They look great! 

Are those the $6.00 Creepy Hands from Big Lots?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice work....I wish I had the time to try monster mud. Nice tombstones too...I like Polly wearing a halo....very original.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks good...I really liked the zombie


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, those are cool! Where is the how to?


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I love the New Stones for 2006.

Disney or Nightmare before Christmas inspired?

Also what is the Zombie coated with??


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

That reaper is cool. Great job.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yupp they are lookin good. good job


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Really nice work, FY. The tombstones are great too.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*The reapers look great!!! Also I love your zombie...how did you make him and are you going to make more?*


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry it took soo long for to reply, The reapers were real easy to make so Im gonna make some more of these guys this year! I used chicken wire, a old skull mask, a pair of hands and some old bedsheets, monstermud and some scrap wood!


----------

